# قروب المملكة للخضار والفواكه والتمور



## ألضياء (16 أبريل 2020)

*

إذا كنت صاحب مزرعه أو تاجر جملة أو صاحب محل أو عندك وسيلة 
نقل عام، فهذا القروب يفيدك كثير، عن طريقه نحاول نجمع أكبر عدد ممكن 
من أبناء البلد
اللي عندهم الهمة ولديهم الرغبة في دخول هذا المجال، وسعنا الدائرة على
جميع أنحاء المملكة لأجل الفائدة تعم، حياكم الله... 

ملاحظة : يجب أن يكون عندك برنامج التليجرام محمل على جهازك

https://t.me/Fruitsvegetablesanddatess

جوال: 0544325550


​*


----------

